
Daily Standup Meeting Excel Template - alexxtomsk
https://standuply.com/blog/daily-standup-meeting-excel-template/
======
adrianmsmith
I don’t think stand ups (physical ones, at set times, which interrupt people’s
flow) are worth it. I wrote about it in more detail here:
[https://www.databasesandlife.com/standup-vs-workers-
schedule...](https://www.databasesandlife.com/standup-vs-workers-schedule/)

------
alexxtomsk
How do you make your standup meetings great? Here's an Excel template to
coordinate all the work your Scrum team needs to do.

